# Default rc.subr and network.subr



## piggy (May 13, 2019)

After an upgrade to 12-RELEASE of a very, very old box, my dhcp client doesn't start at boot anymore even if it is called from rc.conf.

So I checked system files and I found a big mess in rc.subr and network.subr

The mess is determined by those <<<<<<  >>>>> merged by `freebsd-update`.

I did try some cleanup and IMHO those files are now good, then I can't check in this moment against working copys of them. DHCP doesn't work at boot time, so there is still something broken.

Is there any place in my system or elsewhere, where I can find default versions of those files for 12-RELEASE?


----------



## D-FENS (May 13, 2019)

You can download archived base system from here: https://download.freebsd.org/ftp/releases/amd64/amd64/12.0-RELEASE/
The files you are looking for should be in base.txz.
The URL is for amd64 platform, adjust accordingly if necessary.

You can use `freebsd-update IDS` to check which files on your system are different from the originals.


----------

